
Guardian published Tim Bray’s article on leaving Amazon (without asking) - tosh
https://twitter.com/timbray/status/1257345369824014337
======
lioeters
A few hours later..

> "Guardian took it down again with a very civilized apology. A real class
> act, thanks."

